# What designs are you selling



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

Right now, I am selling tons of softball stuff and peace signs. I know it is softball season, but what is going on with peace signs? Weird, last month it was hearts. 
What designs are hot for you right now?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Last week It was a ton of Relay for life transfers, and Transfers to fit on hats, 

This week it is all about Biker Transfers .

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I have made a ton of Softball, Baseball and Lacrosse designs. Sports moms love to show their team support with bling


----------



## Wrightdesign (Jun 7, 2009)

HI ! I am making a ton shirts with horses,shoes,crosses,in embroidery, digital transfers,vinyl cutting ,rhinestones as long as it has the name softball in it somewhere. mostly for kids, some adults, coming up with crazy sayings. they are nice out of the box sayings and they are paying 30.00 and up for them. it is working for me. .i loved yall's sites.


----------



## rcmsellers (Aug 20, 2010)

I wish I was getting as much buisness as you guys. I am only averaging about 1 or 2 things a month. Not sure what is going on. Maybe they just don't like rhinestones in California.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

It takes a while to get your name out as a Rhinestone Transfer Designer,, hang in there you will get there,, 
Just keep doing what you are doing,, 

Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## rcmsellers (Aug 20, 2010)

Most of the rhinestone sales have been from online purchases and to people in the midwest... Nothing in California and that even includes the rhinestone car decals.


----------



## Wrightdesign (Jun 7, 2009)

I figured Ca would be so busy,they would love BLING. They do here! Find a 9th grader,she loves bling,make something for her,give it to her, she will get you orders. Find a teacher,They love Bling! Find the VFW.do caps for there fundrasers,sell to them cheap.they make money and come to you again. It has taken me a long time to get some items in that are steady. I have done parties like tupperware only it is embroidery, applique, monograms, &vinyl cutting ,heat press. I looked in phone book and digitzied a hundred logos and put on caps and went door to door at these business.I gave each one a cap,a card& a small speech of what I could do for them. It worked. I have those business coming in ordering caps, shirts, jackets, signs for their business.It is just me. I have finally come up with a new line of designs to make for small babies,kids that is now finally taking off. I had to give away some of those shirts to my grandkids, their friends. I am not selling the designs. I am keeping them to use only for my shirts to sell. I have bought alot ALOT of DESIGNS and i use them too. you just have to think inside /outside the box. it seems you like the Navy. Come up with something that someone will say How Cool is that! something that they have to have. Not the same old same that others are doing. Get Crazy,Sketch,Love what you are doing! Join your chamber,Make them work for you! Take your town name and make it rock with your designs!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Sometimes our designs will pull a certain area of people in, from a certain state,, 

I do this on purpose to see what designs pull what states in,, start keeping notes,,,

Think outside the box, and do your own thing, dont copy what others are doing, that is the past,, Customers want new and fresh, Design and create for the future.

99.9% of my business is Custom work. and 98.9% is from Referrels of those that have been happy or saw my work.

Therefore I have 2 rules

1. Stay Fresh with Designs and Artwork

2. Make my Customers as happy as I can so they come back again and again.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Wrightdesign said:


> I figured Ca would be so busy,they would love BLING. They do here! Find a 9th grader,she loves bling,make something for her,give it to her, she will get you orders. Find a teacher,They love Bling! Find the VFW.do caps for there fundrasers,sell to them cheap.they make money and come to you again. It has taken me a long time to get some items in that are steady. I have done parties like tupperware only it is embroidery, applique, monograms, &vinyl cutting ,heat press. I looked in phone book and digitzied a hundred logos and put on caps and went door to door at these business.I gave each one a cap,a card& a small speech of what I could do for them. It worked. I have those business coming in ordering caps, shirts, jackets, signs for their business.It is just me. I have finally come up with a new line of designs to make for small babies,kids that is now finally taking off. I had to give away some of those shirts to my grandkids, their friends. I am not selling the designs. I am keeping them to use only for my shirts to sell. I have bought alot ALOT of DESIGNS and i use them too. you just have to think inside /outside the box. it seems you like the Navy. Come up with something that someone will say How Cool is that! something that they have to have. Not the same old same that others are doing. Get Crazy,Sketch,Love what you are doing! Join your chamber,Make them work for you! Take your town name and make it rock with your designs!



Ann I agree with everything you have said,, AWESOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## rcmsellers (Aug 20, 2010)

I have just ordered a bunch of mini t-shirts that I am going to start using as sample shirts for both the rhinestones and my dtg work.


----------



## rcmsellers (Aug 20, 2010)

I even tried to do a rhinestone decal for a local university that just opened and I was told that the price I wanted to make them for, was too high. The price was $12.00 and I told the school they would be able to get at least $20.00 for them. They said that the students they have don't have the funds to buy stuff like that.


----------



## MDsUnique (Nov 19, 2009)

Wrightdesign said:


> I figured Ca would be so busy,they would love BLING. They do here! Find a 9th grader,she loves bling,make something for her,give it to her, she will get you orders. Find a teacher,They love Bling! Find the VFW.do caps for there fundrasers,sell to them cheap.they make money and come to you again. It has taken me a long time to get some items in that are steady. I have done parties like tupperware only it is embroidery, applique, monograms, &vinyl cutting ,heat press. I looked in phone book and digitzied a hundred logos and put on caps and went door to door at these business.I gave each one a cap,a card& a small speech of what I could do for them. It worked. I have those business coming in ordering caps, shirts, jackets, signs for their business.It is just me. I have finally come up with a new line of designs to make for small babies,kids that is now finally taking off. I had to give away some of those shirts to my grandkids, their friends. I am not selling the designs. I am keeping them to use only for my shirts to sell. I have bought alot ALOT of DESIGNS and i use them too. you just have to think inside /outside the box. it seems you like the Navy. Come up with something that someone will say How Cool is that! something that they have to have. Not the same old same that others are doing. Get Crazy,Sketch,Love what you are doing! Join your chamber,Make them work for you! Take your town name and make it rock with your designs!


Ann: You posted some very practical suggestions - thank you!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Everything I have been making since the first of the year is custom work for Hotels and Resorts.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Im working on my tan.​


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Leg cramps said:


> Im working on my tan.​


You're too funny Eric


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

rcmsellers said:


> Most of the rhinestone sales have been from online purchases and to people in the midwest... Nothing in California and that even includes the rhinestone car decals.


I'm in California and I get a ton of local orders for shirts. However, my sister in law is a teacher in Palmdale and my nieces are 15 and 16 in a high school in Quartz Hill and they're not interested in bling at all.
My 7 year old niece loves the bling but it's hard to market to elementary schools with the lead laws.

You should still try to make something for some of the local jr high and high schools and offer them something. I totally believe that $12 is too high for a rhinestone decal wholesale to a college. I know that the value is there, but it's hard to break out with that sort of thing and it can be discouraging. Keep on trying! Talk to some local sports clubs and take in some samples for them. Don't use their logo because they could get touchy about you not having permission first, but use a cute font or just a varsity font and a ball.


----------

